# Ibs and anxiety for over 15 years



## Tummytroublez (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi i just wanted to share my story now that i have come to terms with it and understand it more maybe i can help others to clear their worrys they might have like i always do when attacks come that it might be something else ill start with saying that i have suffered from ibs problems and anxiety for over 15 years im now 27 and they seem to go hand and hand but are not a good mix when i get my symptoms that seem to always be different from time to time ill get constipation for days have discomfort in my lower abdomen all over sometimes it will sit in the low right or left side though i get nauseous alot during attacks more of discomfort than pain mostly but when its bad the cramps and pain can be devastating from my lower back up my back both sides ive even had chest pains before that i thought forsure was a heart attack so did doctors but turns out was my anxiety from an ibs attack that brought it on i go back and forth between BMs like i said i could be constipated for days getting to go every other day or so ifff im lucky thats all accompanied by gas sometimes trapped or just extra gassy low discomfort cramps and feeling sick for hours at a time sometimes days then when that all subsides ill be on the toilet every half hour lol clearing myself out i guess usually any discomfort is releived by a bm if i get to go but i have severe anxiety especially when i get attacks and i worry it might be something else i forget about it being my ibs usually dr google plays a big role in that i freak out everytime convinced i have something deadly because ibs as you may know can be so severe sometimes you would swear you were going to die but i go back and forth from the clinic to hospital during every bad attack do tests like ct scan stool sample urin tests blood tests most of the tests they give you and always always comes back that everything is fine leaving me to feel foolish but its all very real im currently going on day 6 of a bad attack that has not let up ive had discomfort mainly in right low abdomen like something is in there but what it is is gas maybe trapped stool alot of agony from this gets better from laying down i had a hard buldge just under right rib about size of tennis ball that seemed to move when i lay down or stand up not painfull just felt it was there i thought it was a tumor or something really bad cause i could feel it out of no where all of a sudden during this flare up so i go to the hospital they say its just a muscle that i feel more because of the discomfort in that side from ibs its also easier for thinner people to feel that muscle there so that cleared very scary thoughts sometimes im so worried about my ibs from anxiety that ill actually start shaking i have only tried few things so far that seem to help probiotics seem to help as well as i take otc pain meds like advil for discomfort and pain but i have just been prescribed metamucil so i hope this works probably described alot bad but its the just of it to all that suffer from ibs or anxiety i know your pain and i wish you good luck on your journey


----------



## Debbie Davis (Jun 29, 2018)

I am so tired of IBS-C, today is awful, trapped gas, cannot poop and a terrible backache. I have experienced this off and on for 23 years but honestly it seems to have gotten worse. A lot of stress the past few months and I have anxiety also. I know your pain, I feel it today, and I can say yes you do think you will die. I am tired of fighting the beast daily. All I want to do is go to the bathroom. 
So, I hope you are better today, but as for me I am miserable.


----------



## Tummytroublez (Jul 19, 2018)

Yah its terrible im no better today so much indigestion had a bit of runny stool looked like sewage pardon me so it seems to be starting to move out but omg last whole week ive been in agony nausea and the cramping in my back fade in and out but i find once i control my anxiety down i can relax more good luck


----------



## Vic Murillo (Aug 14, 2018)

Im having the same symptoms, IBS-D only controlled by diet but still in the first week , my healing is going through  a lot of mistakes like drinking strawberry soda, having a very sugary lemon icecream and eating only a tiny bit of a onioncream flavored potato chip that made me go to the batroom the next morning all that going hand t hand with my anxiety problem increased by my IBS , I m seeking for help, and metal strenght with you guys.


----------



## Purple_tower (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't have IBS but my son does - and it is always better to have a support group that you can share your worries with. When I had my postpartum depression I also had my support group which helped me a lot. Thank you for sharing this story!


----------

